# How to keep ants from eating my potatoes?



## BrightBay (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm so happy to have warmth return! It's time to start some of the cooler crops. I've been avoiding even thinking about potatoes. For the last two years I've had the most beautiful potato plants. Then, when it was time to dig up potatoes I found ants. They had eaten all over and into the potatoes. Every single one. Okay, maybe they missed 3 or 4, but the crop really was ruined. Different types of potatoes in two different types of gardens in two separate places on our land.  We're in NC and ants are bad.

What should I do? What can I try? The biggest problem is that while I can sometimes see where they are in the raised beds, in the main big garden you can't see any traces of them at all. When I lost the raised bed potatoes, I thought it stunk, but knew my garden potatoes would be good. Until I started digging.


----------

